# Possibly pregnant 11 year old dog.



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay well my collie is our only dog that isn't spayed or nuetured because I thought she was too old to come in heat. She came in heat and has been in raging heat for about a week and a half . We have a fenced in back yard for all the dogs that's about 5 1/2 feet tall. She would jump it if we let her out and disappear for hours. We would see her jump out call her and chase after her but she just wouldn't listen. She even runs out the door if someone tries to go in or outside. We tried putting her in one of the goats pens because our fences are 6 feet high but I thought my pyrenees male would be too young but obviously not. So when he took interest in her we brought her back in. So every day for the past 2 weeks she has some how gotten out and went to visit a German Shepherd down the road. Im very concerned she is going to be pregnant. She will be 11, November 27th. She's in very condition for her age. She is not over weight, she's very active and doesn't have any arthritis issues according to the vet. I want to know the risks of if she is pregnant with her being so old and what I can do for her until I can tell if she is pregnant or not. She has been a mom a few times before and she is absolutely wonderful at it. She also thinks she is a mom for bottle babies every spring. In a few weeks she has a check up at the vet and he has to look at her teeth. So until then I won't have any way of knowing if she's pregnant.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is a picture of her from last year before we shaved her down.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Well i'd get the vet to check, technically there isn't anything wrong with breeding her at such an age, as with any animal, it's not that one day they just aren't physically ready for pups. However there are obviously higher risks of all other issues that come with pregnancy, including there being issues with the pups, which is what i would be most concerned about. She's beautiful


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If she is healthy , let her have them. But , with that said , i would still take her in to your vet , get his opinion. Since she has had pups before , her taking care of them shouldn't be a issue. But , if your vet's opinion is to spay her , then do it , it would be the best thing for her IMO.
One thing though , the surgery could be a bit longer since her uterus will be much more delicate then when she isn't in heat. It sometimes harder for the vet to remove it , but it has been done with great success. Another thing , do you know the GSD down the road ?
Temperament along with his hips , elbows , overall physical health could help you determine wether or not you want her to have his pups.
If he isn't the best stud , finding homes may not be easy for you .
Just a few things to pounder


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

He is absolutely huge. That's one thing I am worried about. He's very sweet, and seems to be very healthy. He has a nice soft coat that's very shiny. He is the only male dog besides my neighbors hunting dogs but they are neutered and the German Shepherd has followed her home every time she has gotten out. So I'm certain he would be the dad. I am going to call the vet and see if he would want to see her earlier possibly. She's always had huge litters around 12-15 each time and never needed assistance. But online I read older dogs have smaller litters so I'm worried about the size of the puppies.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Many years ago, my older female came into heat and was accidentally bred. I lost her to an infected uterus, since she was too high risk for surgery.

I am not syaing this to alarm you, just be aware that this can happen with older dogs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

takethelead said:


> He is absolutely huge. That's one thing I am worried about. He's very sweet, and seems to be very healthy. He has a nice soft coat that's very shiny. He is the only male dog besides my neighbors hunting dogs but they are neutered and the German Shepherd has followed her home every time she has gotten out. So I'm certain he would be the dad. I am going to call the vet and see if he would want to see her earlier possibly. She's always had huge litters around 12-15 each time and never needed assistance. But online I read older dogs have smaller litters so I'm worried about the size of the puppies.


The size of him i doubt would affect anything. Well , I'm focusing more towards hip dysplasia and other issues of the like&#8230;..why bring pups into the world that may suffer from this in their lives. Also temperament.
Just a thought. I would call the vets office and say you might be interested in having her spayed , so getting her in sooner then later would be best.
And , holy poop , 15 pups is just crazy ! Would you be prepared to have that many in your house for 7-8 weeks ? Ready for a possible C section and of course the possibility of losing your girl &#8230;&#8230;..all things to seriously think about.
Do you have prospective homes ? Yikes , even thinking about it makes me break out into a sweat , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Many years ago, my older female came into heat and was accidentally bred. I lost her to an infected uterus, since she was too high risk for surgery.
> 
> I am not syaing this to alarm you, just be aware that this can happen with older dogs.


So sorry you lost your girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would be concerned for her at that age and size difference, if the male is huge. As mentioned, complications can indeed happen, a pup could die within and cause infection risking her life. Then a C-sectin will happen in that case or even if they are too big, just to get them out. 

It is really your decision to make, I see you are very concerned as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm concerned with her age. I bred my old girl for a replacement this year, shes 10, a hard ten but healthy, she's produced a lot of pups in her time. 
She did get jumped on by another female a few days before she had her pups, that may have contributed to the issues, but I lost over half the litter none the less. And the older they are, the higher risk of birth defects. 
If I had to do it all over again, I probably would not have bred her. She needed several shots of oxytocin to get them all out, I would have no doubt lost the entire litter without it.
Just my experience on the matter. I'm leery on breeding over the age of 7.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My girls parents and her were cleared from having hip displaysia, with the OFA test. I had a dog get hip displaysia and it was absolutely awful. I do have a few prospective homes in case she does in fact have them and of course would love to have one to remember her by. But I did speak to my vet and she goes in tomorrow morning so he can see her physical condition before deciding or advising me what to do. He is also worried about her age but he said a c section would be a simple fix for birthing problems but if she is not in the best condition he would rather have her spayed and terminate the pregnancy which he said had its own risks with older dogs as well. 
And yes her litter sizes are a burden. She's had 2 or 3 litters and it was difficult to keep all those puppies in the area they were supposed to be in. But I enjoy them so much. I'm a sucker for puppies lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck in whatever decision you make.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thankyou, we went to the vet today. It's too early to tell if she is pregnant but he did do an ultrasound to see the conditions of her uterus. He thinks her over all health is great if she's pregnant. He also thinks that she should be able to correctly have her puppies but he said if I wish to let her have puppies he would rather do a c section. He thinks carrying the babies would be absolutely no problem but he wants to prevent any complications by doing a c section. We have a date for January 5th for a c section if she is pregnant and if I let her carry them. He just wanted to make sure there was a time available for her. So I definitely an going to think this over. He also said that there is a chance her eggs aren't viable at her age.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It sounds to me you have all your bases covered 
Keep us posted on how your girl is doing


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

You can get her a mismate shot .. I think I would if my dog was of that age. Just me though


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like you and your vet have a good plan.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Oops didn't see you talked to your vet! 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , BTW , your girl is very pretty  Love those collie coats !!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thankyou she was super gorgeous with her long hair but this summer she had heat spots so we decided to shave her down. She's still pretty now at least that's what that German Shepherd thinks since he wants outside for her at all times of the day. I'm going to talk with a friend of mine who I bought her from as a little puppy. See how her mother did when she had puppies at 10 years old. She's been breeding collies for 30 years. I don't have much experience with dogs, my mom raised and showed dogs all of her life so I know a little .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pretty girl. Best of luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

takethelead said:


> Thankyou she was super gorgeous with her long hair but this summer she had heat spots so we decided to shave her down. She's still pretty now at least that's what that German Shepherd thinks since he wants outside for her at all times of the day. I'm going to talk with a friend of mine who I bought her from as a little puppy. See how her mother did when she had puppies at 10 years old. She's been breeding collies for 30 years. I don't have much experience with dogs, my mom raised and showed dogs all of her life so I know a little .


All the best to you and your girl  Im sure the German Shepherd saw stars and fireworks when he saw her, lol..
Keep us posted , if she has the pups , please post pictures


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

After she whelps, I'd ask the vet if he could spay her during the C-section.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Now I want German Shepherd Collie puppies!!!! Ahhhhhh!!!! good luck with your girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

JT- mismate is no longer available. I actually was talking with one of the vets at the clinic I work, he said it is no longer available due to the fact of people giving the shot and the dog having a pseudo pregnancy. 
Good luck with the momma, whatever your decision


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Riverside Fainters said:


> JT- mismate is no longer available. I actually was talking with one of the vets at the clinic I work, he said it is no longer available due to the fact of people giving the shot and the dog having a pseudo pregnancy.
> Good luck with the momma, whatever your decision


Just two weeks ago I called my vet because my german shepherd tied up with my other one. They said they would give her the mismate shot but I decided against it. So it is available around here.. The other vet I called to weigh my options said the same thing

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay after talking with a few people I'm going to let it play out. There is a high chance she could not be fertile because I don't remember her going into heat last year. If she ends up actually being pregnant she will be spayed during the c section and if she is not she will be spayed.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmm, maybe it's only available in certain areas...


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've never heard of the mismate shot. I'm in northern Georgia.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

It's a shot you give to stop the pregnancy, basically abort. You only have so much time to do it after the tie between the dogs. The vet I talked to said it's no longer available because it caused so many pseudo pregnancies and pyometras.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Why not just have her spayed now and prevent a litter and any future litters. At her age, she really shouldn't be bred anymore anyway.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My vet advised me that spaying with her possibly pregnant has more risks then a c section. He would have to put her to sleep longer and there is an increased risk of bleeding out due to her age, size and being possibly pregnant. He said in another 3-4 weeks we should know if she is pregnant and then spay her if she is not. I don't want her to be bred anymore and I definitely didn't want her to be bred this time.  I would prefer to spay her rather than to have puppies but I'm not a vet so I don't know was is best for her health and medically wise.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The few vets i know would rather the dog have the pups as long as she is healthy enough to go through with it. If she wasnt , they would do what is best for her at that time. And your right about the surgery being more risky for a older dog. Good luck with your girl and keep us posted on her progress


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Vet sounds like a great one.


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Any update?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh yes! She thankfully is not pregnant and did get spayed!


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Great news!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

